# Birch tree dripping fluid / branches turning black



## Sapling (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a question regarding a Birch tree....
All of the lower branches are turning black in color on a large birch tree. There are splits along truck of the tree and knots are weeping clear fluid that is running from one large branch and dripping onto ground. Any ideas what might be wrong.....?


----------



## kennertree (Apr 30, 2008)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## Sapling (Apr 30, 2008)

Here are a few pics. 
I have been reading about the sap flow issue which is common for this time of year but why does the tree have so many cracks and why is it leaking so much if there are no fresh cuts?


----------

